

Why the no-fun 'FarmVille' is so popular - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/09/28/farmville.popularity/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
mxavier
FarmVille is a good barometer for telling you which of your friends on
Facebook don't make good use of their free time.

------
keltex
It's as fun as a slot machine, except you don't lose as much money. I think
it's a perfect game!

------
cemregr
Very unimpressive for an article published on CNN, zero substance.

~~~
TheSOB88
I learned a lot about Farmville from this article, having had minimal prior
knowledge. It was informative for me.

------
golgo13
As soon as I see a game like this, mafia wars, plant hero, etc. start gaining
traction amongst my friends, I immediately block the application. Presto! All
references to the game are gone!

~~~
brazzy
I wish there was an option to auto-block all applications...

------
notahacker
I'm aware of people assuming that it must "become fun" after reaching certain
milestones because surely their friends wouldn't all be playing it if it
didn't...

